# Meet up?



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Piranha owners in the UK i think we should have a meet up,have a beer,talk about crap and stuff.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

when/where ?


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Need to see where everybody is 1st and then meet up somewhere in the middle


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

im round manchester way and would be up for it. Lets figure out where us best and get something sorted!


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Need more people can we post this where more will see it.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Dragster said:


> Need more people can we post this where more will see it.


I'll make a post in GC about it and link to here!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Sunderland in thw north east.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

i'll be in leicester as of january 2006


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> i'll be in leicester as of january 2006


you staying with family over there?


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

If you all manage to meet up don't forget to take pictures


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

im in west london


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

More people come on dont be so boring


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

banbury in oxford

why dont we meet up in london at the aquarium?


----------



## EddC (Apr 1, 2004)

I live near NickG in Bucks. I am 14 tho so I can't drink beer so the Aquarium sounds like a great idea! When?

EddC


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

i live in newmarket in suffolk(15 mins from cambridge)

gasman


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

im in nottingham bout 20 miles from leicester tink


----------



## clarence (Jun 8, 2004)

bedford here , it would be easy if u all met round mine .


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

everyone go and put yourself on the UK P-Fury map (see pinned thread in here) will make it easier to figure where is best!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

everyone is spread around!!!

most people are in the midlands. i still say london aquarium


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

alan said:


> im in west london


Your in West London and your a Hammers fan? Nice one Alan.

I live about a 10 min walk from Green Street Upton Park.


----------



## storme37 (Aug 12, 2005)

london aquarium good 4 me i'm in kent


----------



## Duncstar (Oct 25, 2005)

I say meeting up at the london aquarium would be a great idea. I'm right down in the south, near southampton.

-dunc


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

I think aquarium sounds like a good idea,we'll have to take some P's with us because they only have 3 reds last time i went hehe


----------



## Duncstar (Oct 25, 2005)

If you want P's, you'll have to come down to bournemouth. They have the best Predatoryy Fresh water section I have seen. A shoal of 25 strong Red Bellys, a tank full of Rhoms, and a shoal of about 10 2 foot long pacu. They also have loads of Chainsaw Cats, Red Tail Cats and loads of other very very cool preds. I reccomend Bournemouth aquairum.

-dunc


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

Sounds amazing, if only I could get up there


----------



## storme37 (Aug 12, 2005)

london aquerium seems most popular choice what about a date?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm in sunny Doncaster, south YORKSHIRE, an am game for meeting up somewhere as long as i'm not working :nod: 
central England somewhere would prob be best, any ideas?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i say london still!

but when wud the best date be? maybe next year? or wud it be best before xmas? anytime is good for me. i think it wud b awesome to meet up and check out the aquarium and maybe hit a pub or sumthin


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

spiderman2099uk said:


> i say london still!
> 
> but when wud the best date be? maybe next year? or wud it be best before xmas? anytime is good for me. i think it wud b awesome to meet up and check out the aquarium and maybe hit a pub or sumthin


the london aquarium is good they just dont have enough p's i went in the summer but i would still be up for it but i think it would have to be in january for me as thats when i should have some ready funds and london is only 2hrs away on train from me.


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

name a place and i will attend this no probs!
we could meet at an aquarium somewhere, then maybe go for a beer?
im in hertfordshire, however i really dont mind where the meet happens, great idea by the way

ian


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

gillingham in kent here , london aquarium is fine for me as well


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

I think London Aquarium is looking good too,its a good way for some,but its worth it.I recomend we all meet about May time,maybe the bank holiday weekend.
Also if we go as a group we may get a discount.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

that would be sweet apart from im gonna be in another country, i say jan some time!!! we can all skive work one day and meet up, it'll be sweet


----------



## Dexy (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm up here in Sunny Scotland....so anywhere going to be a trek for me but could be well up for it...my big sis lives around Fleet?? so could combine a visit to her(she been down there for 10yrs an never made the trip yet







)

Dexy


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

let's do it


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

im still in


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm still up for it to. if i dont come down on the bike does anyone mind if my 16month old son tags along? his first words were fshhh :laugh: (and he doesnt cry)


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Everybody bring loads of people.i'll be bringing my other half and my lodger,i may stop the night,depending on the cash flow.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i dont mind yorkie, yea im sure my girlfriend will come along and see all the weirdos that i speak to everynight


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Im in North devon, I would be up for a meet and greet/piss up/aquarium visit if i wasnt so far out of the way


----------

